# Saw some big birds in the sky today



## secuono (Oct 30, 2014)

A bald eagle and something else...
Anyone know what the other bird was?
































































Same picture, one up close. Bald eagle flew away, this one followed.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 30, 2014)

A juvenile bald eagle maybe?


----------



## secuono (Oct 30, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> A juvenile bald eagle maybe?



That would be cool. 
It sort of looks like it based on google search.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2014)

I was thinking a juvenile too.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 30, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## secuono (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm surprised I got such fair pictures! First ones they were about 1cm in size in the sky, last ones they were 1-2mm size in the sky. Hard to find and track them with my long lens zoomed in all the way. I'm sure people driving by thought I was crazy, lol.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 30, 2014)

Cool pics. 
Lots of Bald Eagles in VA! 
I think the one may be a juvenile too.

Glad you had your camera!


----------

